

Please give me feedback on my simple site idea - jonnyrotten

http://www.isthisgameworthwatching.com<p>Over the weekend I concocted this site; it's for people who Tivo sports games and want to know <i>before they watch them</i> if they're worth watching at all.  The idea is to remove subjectivity from the equation; what one person considers "worth watching" may not be what another considers "worth watching".  Instead it uses simple metrics based on the sport/league/score to determine a basic "worthiness" and then just answers "YES" or "NO".  I use it for Euro soccer games that I often can't watch live.
======
tbgvi
Haha well I think it's an interesting idea.

I always trick myself into checking the score to see if something is worth
watching. The problem is when I know the score I don't want to watch it again!
Argh.. lol

Funny interesting idea, wouldn't spend too much time on it though. Maybe
instead of metrics have it crowdsourced by other fans.

~~~
jonnyrotten
Yeah I thought about crowdsourcing but that introduces a subjective aspect
that I'm not sure about. If my team loses, I'm more likely to say that they
game is not worth watching. If there are more fans of my team than of the
winning team, then the results will be skewed. It's a tough problem!

